# Where do I Start



## Nazly (May 5, 2021)

Hello people,
I’ve just found this forum and haven’t spent ages finding out what is where so if I am posting in the wrong page or my questions are already answered elsewhere then please let me know.
We are thinking of getting a dog, preferably a Puppy. We have been working for a long time from home but soon we will go back to work although between me and my partner we can probably work 4 days from home (2 days each). We always wanted a dog but I did not want to have to leave the dog at home as we were out for long hours but now there is light at the end of the tunnel as most employers are becoming more flexible.
Now my questions:
Please would you introduce me to some resources, books, links, websites, podcasts, whatever it is as I am totally new to this world so I can learn the answer to the below questions:

to make sure we are making the right decision :
- general info about having a dog; responsibilities, Costs, consequences; I know about the good stuff mostly I want a full picture though
- I am not keen on leaving a dog at home for hours even if that’s one day per week- what are the alternative solutions? Day care? Sitter? What about holidays? We normally are not around 4 weeks a year spread out - we happily can change our habits to dog friendly travels for 2 but we will be abroad for 2-3 weeks per year as a minimum- how do we deal with that ?
Once I get answers to above questions assuming it will be all OK I would like to know more about;
- different breeds so I can decide which one is best for our family
- how to find a really good healthy puppy and where to find proper reputable breeders
- best books or source of info you can introduce on how to start taking care of a puppy.

I am sorry for a long post- I always study things before I decide ; some say I overthink it, but I can’t change that and for this specific decision I think I can not overthink it enough cause I want to make the right decision both for the puppy that hopefully we welcome home and for our family.
P.S. my partner has had a dog for years in the past but I want to do my own research


----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Take your time with everything. Don't rush any part. There is no overthinking in getting a dog.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lots of useful info here

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/thinking-of-getting-a-dog-puppy-the-realities.134055/

It may help you decide on more specific points to ask about and give you some insight.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It's great that you are thinking this through. Lots of people jump first and ask questions later so it's refreshing to see your approach.


Nazly said:


> general info about having a dog; responsibilities, Costs, consequences; I know about the good stuff mostly I want a full picture though


That's hard to say, a lot depends on the breed (or rescue) you choose. Some dogs cost more to buy and more to insure - for example French Bulldogs. They are very popular so the demand can impact on the cost but they commonly have some serious health problems so insurance is more expensive. When it comes to insurance there is a wide range of costs, depending on the cover you get and who provides it (some insurers are cheaper but some have reputations for being hard to deal with). Go online and get a few quotes from a comparison website for breeds you might be interested in. I would always go with lifetime cover. Otherwise, a long term condition such as diabetes would not be covered after the end of the year when it was diagnosed - not what you want.

Similarly food - depends on the size of the dog and the brand you buy. Have a look at www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk

It is an independent dog food comparison website which scores all types of foods (dry, raw, wet) out of 100. You can set filters for the planned dog's breed, weight etc. The website will automatically show the foods listed in order of what the assessors believe is best quality, but importantly for you, it also will show daily feeding cost (calculated from your dog's age and weight).

Other costs would include boarding while you are on holiday, and dog walkers for the days when you and your partner are both out of the house. Ringing around local providers is probably your best bet.



Nazly said:


> I am not keen on leaving a dog at home for hours even if that's one day per week- what are the alternative solutions? Day care? Sitter? What about holidays? We normally are not around 4 weeks a year spread out - we happily can change our habits to dog friendly travels for 2 but we will be abroad for 2-3 weeks per year as a minimum- how do we deal with that ?


As above, on the one day a week you would likely need to pay a dog walker or sitter. Some dogs are OK being left for the day, most need some attention and puppies need a lot more.

For holidays, check out boarding kennels in your area - remember they can be a noisy and busy environment for dogs who are not used to that sort of thing so you would possibly need to board your dog for a few overnights before leaving them for a fortnight to make sure they are OK. Alternatives are home boarding, either with someone in their home, or in your home.



Nazly said:


> how to find a really good healthy puppy and where to find proper reputable


The thread below gives lots of really important information.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/could-you-spot-a-puppy-farm.517808/


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

As has been said, it's good that you're thinking this through - lots of people don't and then find life has got very difficult. Regarding cost, that's a tricky one as there are so many variables. This web site gives an idea for the U.K., but even in the U.K. vets fees can vary considerably in different parts of the country, for example. Anyway, it might give you an idea. If you're in another country, again, the costs could be different.

https://www.pdsa.org.uk/taking-care...our-pet/puppies-dogs/the-cost-of-owning-a-dog

As far as breed of dog, you really have to work that out yourself. I'd start with what you want the dog for? Is it just companionship, or do you want to take it hiking? Running? (not all dogs are built to run continuously fir long distances, for example.) Bear in mind, even then, that puppy's must have their exercise limited until their bones have matured (around 12-18 months old.) Etc.

I quite like this web site for checking breed traits. So, you can have a think about what you actually want your dog for, narrow it down to the breed group, then look at the various breeds and see which seems to suit your lifestyle best.

https://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/characteristics/

I hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## Nazly (May 5, 2021)

Great thanks very much. It seems I won't be able to go step by step as the cost and maintenance will depend on the breed. To be honest cost is less of an issue, I would like to have an idea to plan and budget for it- most importantly I need to learn about time commitments - do I need to take time off when I first bring the little one for example.
How can I choose a breed? Any good source out there ? We want the dog for companionship both for us and for our 6 years old.
I am a fan of labradors after watching a documentary- but I now need to start comparing breeds properly I guess which will then help me with the answers to some other questions like time commitment or expenses etc.
(For some reason I can't reply to your post @JoanneF)

Update :
@Ian246 thank you very much ; I just now read your post and it answers some of my questions - off to look at those websites.

@SusieRainbow thanks for that thread I read a couple of pages some of those things said I admit are and can be really really challenging but still not putting me off the idea


----------



## Blacky90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just go for health and temperament. A dog being of a certainbreed will give you a rough idea of what to expect but with puppies anything can happen. An adult dog from a rescue would be tailored towards your specifc situation. A puppy can be great but can also be hell on earth.


----------



## Nazly (May 5, 2021)

@Ian246 
These websites are perfect thanks so much - the cost website just ticked the box that's all I needed to know. The breed website is a really good starter allowing me to exclude some from my list and start a more comprehensive search on others.
Great

Is it likely that whatever breed I prefer will be available in southeast UK or do I need to check availabilities and decide on that basis?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Nazly said:


> Is it likely that whatever breed I prefer will be available in southeast UK or do I need to check availabilities and decide on that basis?


Again, that kind of depends on what breed you choose. If you go for a popular breed like a golden retriever, probably yes (disclaimer, I use that just as an example, I have no direct knowledge of GR breeders).

But if you go for a rarer breed like a dandie dinmont (equally, I know little about them other than that they are rare) you'd likely have to go further.

The important thing is that you find a responsible breeder. All the popular breeds are honey pots for puppy farmers. One of the links I posted gives good advice on avoiding these, and if you find a breeder you are interested in, please don't hesitate to ask us for advice.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nazly said:


> @Ian246
> These websites are perfect thanks so much - the cost website just ticked the box that's all I needed to know. The breed website is a really good starter allowing me to exclude some from my list and start a more comprehensive search on others.
> Great
> 
> Is it likely that whatever breed I prefer will be available in southeast UK or do I need to check availabilities and decide on that basis?


It depends on the breed really. Labs are very popular dogs so more easily available. If you wanted a more obscure breed, it would be trickier. I saw your comment about Labradors and I think they're great dogs for first time owners. They are generally pretty mellow (once they've matured!) They are great family dogs. They do need regular exercise, but if they can't get it (ie, if your day goes horribly wrong) they'll often just put up with it - it's not a habit I advocate, but, compared to Spaniels, for example, who'd be bouncing off the walls, Labs can be much more mellow. Of course, these are generalisations - I always say that in the end you get the dog you deserve. By that, I mean if you put in the effort early in its life (socialising, habituation, training, setting boundaries, being consistent, showing the dog you'll protect it so that it has confidence in you, etc) you'll have a lovely companion. If you don't put that effort in then you get a dog which is fearful, out of control, etc. It's like kids really!  I've a sneaking suspicion you'll be on top of it all.
One other thing: once you've decided on a breed, do your research. If you find a breeder, ask to see the mother when you look at the puppies, ideally the father as well. If it's a Lab you're after, get parents' hip scores, etc. Have a good look at where the puppies are being brought up and use your common sense. Puppy farmers get up to all sorts of 'tricks' to make them seem plausible - if the story seems 'odd' it most likely is - as cute as the puppy might seem, do walk away and if you have genuine concerns report them. Please don't buy a puppy off the Internet or from someone you can't trust. I'm not a massive fan of the Kennel Club but if the breeder is KC-registered (listed on the web site) that will give you some faith, but it's not necessarily the be all and end all. Right now the prices of puppies is extortionate - perhaps a product of Covid and increased demand, but the rise seemed to begin before that. Hopefully, the greed will abate. The problem is that all kinds of folks are now seeing a chance to make a quick Buck - £1500 for a puppy with a litter if, say, six or eight makes for a decent quick profit. However, they may not be the best dogs. It's a bit of a minefield, I'm afraid, but - like I say - the main thing is to use your common sense and be prepared to walk away. Don't fall in love with the first puppy you see; top tip: don't take kids to look at the puppies or you'll never walk away without putting the deposit on one!
There are also lots of rescue dogs needing good homes, so it is worth considering. Rescue dogs can come with some baggage - if nothing else, the upheaval can knock their confidence - but a good rescue charity that properly assesses the dogs can give you a good idea of what you're taking on - and, ideally, they'll be able to provide some support if you run into problems. I know there are folks on here with foreign rescues (from Spain, Romania, Greece, etc) but for a first time owner I'm not very keen because you really gave little idea of what you're taking on and it can get very complicated if it goes wrong. They are often street dogs and can find it very difficult to adjust - from what I've seen. If you decide to go the 'rescue' route there are lots of lovely dogs in this country who are in rescue centres through no fault if their own.
Lecture ends - sorry! 
Good luck.


----------



## Nazly (May 5, 2021)

@JoanneF thank you - there is no way I would go for a rare breed as first-time owner (even though my partner is not a first time owner)- one of my main selection criteria is that it needs to be a popular breed- I need to have easy access to data and specialists.

@Ian246 Thanks so much for your post- very helpful indeed and not lecturing at all. I have spent a couple of hours last evening in websites that explain breeds ; quite a few sites have a "selector" where you explain your home environment, your life style and your preferences and it selects most suitable breeds. I did use a couple of these and none of them selected a Labrador as suitable for us. Instead of paying attention to what they selected for us, I found myself trying to play around with the questionnaire to find out how I can get them to select a Labrador! which obviously defeats the purpose but also shows my heart was sort of set.

Eventhough everything you mention in your post suits us- our house physically and its environment also seems suitable.

I decided to be a bit more open minded about other breeds for now. Even selecting a breed is a minefield let alone selecting a source to get a dog. I have my mind set on a Puppy from a reputable source, but not 100% sure if a rescue dog would be better.

I am going the wrong way around? Should I look to see what is available around here, and find a healthy puppy, then check the breed against our criteria and life style? Or made a decision about the breed and register my interest with suitable sources and wait until one is available?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Nazly said:


> Should I look to see what is available around here, and find a healthy puppy, then check the breed against our criteria and life style?


I wouldn't do it that way. I'd suggest thinking about what will suit your lifestyle - how much exercise, grooming, etc do you want to do, what are your views on being easy to train, handler focussed or independent, what size of dog do you like and so on. Then, from the breeds that tick the right boxes, you can either start making contact with breeders, or look in breed specific rescue.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I agree with JoanneF. Decide what suits you. There will be plenty of breeders in the south east. Puppies are quite irresistible so it may be quite hard to say ‘no’ when you see one - and it’s far better to decide on a breed that suits you as a family and go from there. If you want a Lab, go for that. I’d start with the Kennel Club web site - they certainly used to list registers breeders by area and I presume that’s still the case. I’d wait, though (I think that was your plan?) Prices are ludicrously high at present p, by all accounts, and I do hope they come down a bit. In the meantime (IF YOU WANT TO) you could sound out some local rescue centres. Bear in mind, though, as I’ve said, many rescue dogs will come with some baggage. That said, puppies have their own ‘issues’ (missing mum and siblings initially, testing boundaries, phase of ‘biting’, toilet training, etc) so it’s six and half a dozen in my opinion. BUT I’m certainly not trying to drive you towards a rescue! It’s very much your decision.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

general info about having a dog; responsibilities, Costs, consequences; I know about the good stuff mostly I want a full picture though

responsibilities: hmm taking the dog on at LEAST 2 walks per day!
Costs: Vet bills cost a lot and I recommend getting dog insurance so I highest it is normally $50 per month. Good dog food, I recommend fresh pet and that will also run you about $40 a month and there is probably an equivalent in the UK
Consequences: I do not know too much for that one

- I am not keen on leaving a dog at home for hours even if that’s one day per week- what are the alternative solutions? Day care? Sitter?

When your puppy is still a puppy I recommend a sitter because daycare can be a bit rowdy for a pup!

What about holidays? We normally are not around 4 weeks a year spread out - we happily can change our habits to dog friendly travels for 2 but we will be abroad for 2-3 weeks per year as a minimum- how do we deal with that ?

There are dog hotels.... but I think having someone in your family to take care of it would be a better idea.

different breeds so I can decide which one is best for our family



I have a miniature poodle mix and I would recommend a miniature poodle to you to if you are looking for a lap dog.
If you are looking for a big dog I heard golden retrievers have one of the best temperaments

how to find a really good healthy puppy and where to find proper reputable breeders

Rescues are great but I understand you will most likely not be able to find a puppy there so to find a reputable breeder you will probably search up (breed of dog) breeders near me. Then you will have to go to there website and ask to see the dogs parents ask how many times they breed there dogs. There are so many articles on what to ask I recommend you read up on them 

best books or source of info you can introduce on how to start taking care of a puppy


you can find many good youtube channels on that and I recommend you ask the forum!


I am sorry for a long post- I always study things before I decide
sorry for making this really long!!


----------

